# Stable fires in leicestershire



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just been on the local news,
poor horses were saved but seems there were two stable fires (two hours apart) last night.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor horses. Glad they are all ok. 

Last year a friend had a fire at her yard, fortunately her horse made it out but two others were not so lucky. Must have been absolutely devastating for the owners.

At the end of the day, rugs, tack and equipment can all be replaced.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry about the fire but glad to hear the horses are all ok.


----------

